
Trump on Trump: Testimony Offers Glimpse of How He Values His Empire - peter123
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124261067783429043.html#mod=testMod
======
dreamz
i dont know whether he's honest or not but one thing is sure that in real
estate the value is almost all the time manipulated in a nicest possible way
(putting value in the best light possible) ... there are many factors that
needs to be considered to come to a value of a property, it depends upon the
creditors whether or not to accept the project value ...

also one of the most important reason why Trump companies are not public
limited is because then he (donald trump) won't be able to manipulate things
and have to disclose every minute details of the each projects to the share
holders ....

